# Howler for my sons friend



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Havent been posting many calls lately so I figured I would post a howler I made today for my youngest sons friend. Also a couple short sound tracks.

View attachment EW Howler-2.mp3


View attachment EW howler.mp3


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great looking and sounding howler PW!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice call Ed.!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes sir! Looks great and great sound. Can't beat that!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice looking set!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Great sound and purdy howler ED----great job ----sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, and I know the sound clips arent the greatest I am not good at howling and usually use an electronic for my howls.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice looking howler there Ed, and sounds good also. That howler will absolutely call coyotes if used correctly.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks alot Rich, it really means alot coming from the master !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some fine craftsmanship there.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

awesome looking and sounding call ED

but we wouldnt expect anything less coming from you

your sons friend is gonna love it i am sure


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome work Ed!


----------

